# worms? bad or okay?



## milkaholic17 (Feb 21, 2006)

I recently just noticed that I have quite a few of these, white skinny worms all over the front glass. Are these safe? What should I do?



















Thanks.


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

As far as I know, those worms are harmless to frogs, but they can be predatory on eggs. You probably got them through plants or a springtail culture.


----------



## milkaholic17 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks, hopefully you're right. I first found the worms around the first clutch of eggs, but they haven't been on any recent eggs since.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I have only noticed the worms on bad eggs, and I suspect they are ubiquitous in our vivs, although some tanks seems to support higher concentrations of the worms, to the point they are visible on the glass ect.

In tanks that I have seen the worms on infertile eggs, I have also successfully raised many, many tadpoles. It is my observation that they dont seem to be predatory to the fertile/developing eggs.


S


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I have them predate on good eggs. There are many many species of soil nematodes and I suspect that slightly different ones get established in different tanks which is why there are differences in experiences. 

If they are nemerteans then they can predate on ffs and springtails. 

Ed


----------



## AJ_Cann (Oct 6, 2004)

If they are nemerteans, this will move like this:

http://frogroom-podcast.blogspot.com/20 ... teans.html


----------

